# advice on first attempt with brinsea eco 20



## incognito (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi 
I am currently setting aside eggs to try out my new incubator.
Where should i place the incubator for the duration of the hatch?
I believe that a constant heat will be required but also I will need to be opening the lid for checking ect, will this allow the heat to cool down and spoil the chances of the hatch?
I think the ideal spot will be my spare bedroom any thoughts will be appreciated
many thanks INCOGNITO.


----------

